

Ask HN: Gmail just prompted me to attach money to my email with Google Wallet - wj

That is a new feature?
======
lutusp
> That is a new feature?

Without the details, it could mean anything -- it could be a scam, it could be
legitimate. Probably the former.

Also, "Gmail" isn't a party to an e-mail, it's an email medium. If "Gmail" is
writing you, something is wrong.

------
henrym
Yes. It was announced at Google IO earlier this year.

[http://www.google.com.au/wallet/send-
money/](http://www.google.com.au/wallet/send-money/)

